# Color Combination



## JellOh (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm looking to get two new bettas and using their fry to populate a sorority tank, but I want the most color combinations as possible. What combination should I use? Would two fancy bettas produce some fancy and some solid of the combination of colors the parents were, or would it be better to use a fancy and a solid? I'd like to have the most color and patterns possible from one breeding.


----------



## louisvillelady (Jan 12, 2013)

It's really hard to say because it depends on the background of the fish. I am sort of doing the same thing. Trying to get as many different colors fromas few of pairs as possible. I'm not real sure about the fancy, but I think you get the same colors as from the parents, but I can be totally wrong with that.

I would suggest looking up some spawn logs and seeing the different colors produced from different combinations. I just saw a spawn on here between an orange and I think it was a blue. The person got a very wide range of colors and combinations. It was because of the genes that the fish carried that were not displayed in their characteristics.

If you use royal blue by royal blue, you will get royal, steel, and green. Although that is just different blues. You may also get cambodian with that pair if both carry the cambodian gene. You could also try to totally different colors like orange and blue with no red wash. That may give you orange and or yellow, depending on what the blue carries, cambodian, blue, and some mixed colors. But without knowing what the blue carries, you may just end up with a bunch of blue with red wash.


----------



## louisvillelady (Jan 12, 2013)

Here is the link to that spawn I was talking about. I was mistaken, it was orange x black copper. Interesting range and variety of color from one spawn.

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=131508


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

You want to fill up a sorority tank.. do you know what is involved in breeding? That you could end up with hundreds? <looks over at the 550 fry swimming in one tank alone>
The money, time, energy, etc it will take to grow them? Honestly, unsure if it's worth hundreds to thousand+ $ just for a few $5-10 girls. 

BUT if you know the hours per day you will spend, the money it costs to keep them alive (energy/water bill, extra tanks, a way to heat each jar, etc), etc etc then go for it! But for a few fish, it's not worth killing hundreds and spending more than a few hundred. I would purchase from a store or breeder  A lot easier lol


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

+100

There is more to breeding than putting two fish together and hoping all goes well. The fish you create will all need homes and it's common to get 50-200 betta per spawn. Where will you home the other fish you breed?


----------



## JellOh (Mar 13, 2013)

I think your all confused about the size of the sorority I'm setting up. I'm hoping to have 20+ girls in a 75-100+ tank. If you guys weren't so quick to thrash other members maybe there'd be more people who knew what they were doing. You can not reasonably mock someone for not knowing something when they are asking for help, and then not give them help.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

They're not "thrashing" you. They just want to make sure that you know what you're getting into, we just want the best for you and your fish. All they're doing is to try and help you, really. We should all not try to jump into conclusions. (just saying)


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Are you serious? Please don't jump to the conclusion that we're "thrashing" you. You asked for help, and we are trying to help you. Why would you say that we are mocking you? We want you to realize that you could get 200+ fry, and you won't be able to keep all of them in a sorority. What will you do with males?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

JellOh said:


> I think your all confused about the size of the sorority I'm setting up. I'm hoping to have 20+ girls in a 75-100+ tank. If you guys weren't so quick to thrash other members maybe there'd be more people who knew what they were doing. You can not reasonably mock someone for not knowing something when they are asking for help, and then not give them help.


First of all welcome to the forum.

Please don't take what people say as an "attack". They're really trying to help. It's true, you could end up with 100 bettas. After all, you never explained your plans. That being said, I'm hoping everyone can think positively and not be so sensitive. Please explain if you feel others are jumping into conclusions . . . instead of being defensive.

anyway; I agree with louisvillelady. Further you might get more varieties if you crossed a fancy dragon to a regular or metallic multi. Don't breed colors of the same layer - irid group (turquoise, steel blue, and royal blue). Cross breed different color layers. Cambodian or cambodian like colors usually produces a variety of colors if crossed to irids. Remember that the genetic background of the pair will play a big role in determining fry outcome.


----------

